# Sad??



## Victorialands (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello, as some of you know I have recently rescued a golden. I have had her for close to 2 weeks. I knew at the start is was going to be easy. Now it seems like she has realized she isnt going home and she seems to mope around alot. She will lay on the floor and just lay there with her eyes open not moving. Then she will get up and do it somewhere else. 

I dont know if dogs feel "sad" but that is the vibe I am getting from her. does anyone have suggestions to get her up and motivated?? We walk at least once a day, but we live in the middle of nowhere so it is a quite walk. She also has 5 fenced acres to run on. At her previous home she was neglected and abused. I am not sure if the attention is just too much?

I have not taken her out around other dogs and into the pet stores yet cause I didnt wanna push her to fast. 

Can anyone suggest anything?? She is killing me with her huffing and pouting.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow is so good at this. He makes you think he's depressed. He's just always ready to roll and gives you that look when you aren't going anywhere. He has Tucker, so if he's really bored he goes over and bits his leg like a chicken bone!

For a little entertainment when you need some downtime, have you tried one of those treat balls? My two love them. Shadow beats the heck out of it and Tucker beats him to the treats!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

You won't see her real, true personality for about three months. Is there a group class you two can take togehter?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

deep breath...she is getting adjusted...
I would choose to look at it that her body is finding some peace....finally she can relax.....and rest....without a life of confusion and chaos...


----------



## Victorialands (Dec 2, 2008)

Ya that kinda sounds like her too. When we are going out even if it is just to shovel the deck she is so happy. Then when all is done she mopes. I wish I could walk her all day!! But that just isnt possible. I want her to feel good about being at home. She looks at me like she hates me


----------



## Victorialands (Dec 2, 2008)

I havnt thought about that. She probably is just thinking hmmm no one is hitting me. She stopped crying when my husband touches her now. So I know she must be trusting and settling better. 

I absolutly can get into a group class I jsut wasnt sure if that was a good way to bond. Or if it was just to distracting and stressfull


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Victorialands said:


> I havnt thought about that. She probably is just thinking hmmm no one is hitting me. She stopped crying when my husband touches her now. So I know she must be trusting and settling better.
> 
> I absolutly can get into a group class I jsut wasnt sure if that was a good way to bond. Or if it was just to distracting and stressfull


Training is a great bonding experience! The first two weeks, the dog is sort of in survival mode. After that, they really start to settle in, so I've also said that a class anytime after the first two weeks is a nice place to start.


----------



## Victorialands (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok good I will get into some activities soon then. I will maybe get her out to visit some other dogs, I can only be so much fun! Thanks for the optimistic replys I was just watching her and she looked so sad. I just want her to settle in and not be afraid of us. I wish dogs could understand when we say "its ok you live here now"


----------



## scottie (Oct 1, 2007)

Firstly, well done on rescueing her, it sounds like she just needs some time to get adjusted, she is coping with a lot of change (for the good by the sound of it ) she has to get used to new people, a different home, new rules etc. I'm sure if you are patient she will come round and soon be right at home.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

allof us that participate in rescuing dogs, call it the adjusting period. FQ mentioned it takes roughly 3 months and sometimes it can be longer. Rescue pups have lived alot of confusion and chaotic lives, back and forth from family ot family, to foster care, to your house. At this point she has no clue who her owner is. This is the greatest time for you and her to adjust. Allow her to make the baby steps but show her the way. Thank you for giving a needy pup a home, its the best gift in the world to them, to finally have a loving perm family that will take care of them. good luck and be patient


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

Not much to share but just wanted to thank you for taking her in and loving her. Like the others have said, I think she will come around eventually. it took a good month for one of the cats that we rescued to come out of his shell, so all rescued fur babies move at their own speed in a new environment.

Does your rescue have a name?


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

You're going to have to be very patient as she adjusts. I know it's frustrating and you have a preconceived notion of how a Golden should be. However, she's had a very rough life. You just have to be patient and earn her trust and love. She will come around in time once she's comfortable with her new life.  Definitely keep us updated!!!


----------



## Victorialands (Dec 2, 2008)

Her name is Sasha. I will definetly be patient, I am completely loving her and so is my husband. I believe she is going to be an excellent dog, and I am absolutly going to give it all I have cause she isnt going anywhere.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

my Pudden was also a rescue dog. She'd been through at least 5 homes at the age of 4; all she had known was to be passed around and abandoned over and over.

She externalized her grief; she's not an introvert. When she came to me, she was just about out of control, behaviorally. Manic screaming fits, leash aggression toward other dogs, etc.
It took 4 or 5 months of lots of exercise, simple but consistent rules, socialization with other dogs, obedience training, but she turned into a wonderful, steady and loving dog.

How old is Sasha? I'd say, plenty of exercise (which you're already doing).

Have you ever tried to teach her some tricks? There is a wonderful book out there, 101 Dog Tricks by Kyra Sundance and her dog Chalcy (yep, the dog's a co-author). With Pudden, I found that a nightly trick session with lots of fun and treat rewards really helped calm down and focus her mind, and it's a GREAT bonding experience 

edited to add: if she's been abused before, teaching tricks is a great way to show her that interaction with people can be fun and pleasant. I'd keep sessions short at first, 5-10 min, since it's quite exhausting for the doggie mind. Afterwards, the Pudden always looks very content...and happily tired


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Bless you for rescuing her. Sasha sounds as if she just needs time to adjust and figure out why life is so much better now that she has a great home and loving people!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Good job saving her! 

I wouldn't take it personally, she's been through a lot and needs time to settle in and learn to trust. Having a steady routine will help a lot.

Where are you located? I'm just outside of Calgary but have contacts around that can suggest classes etc.. that might be helpful.

Lana


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

thank you for giving her a wonderful home. even if the start of her life stunk, just think how great it will be from now on!

once she settles in and starts misbehaving, you might wonder why you complained that she was so quiet!


----------



## Victorialands (Dec 2, 2008)

I am located just outside of Drayton Valley. I have been trying to teach some tricks just the basics. I would love to teach her some more advanced things to keep her mind going. I will look into that book forsure! 

As a small update. Now that Christmas is over we have been able to settle into a better routine, she seems to be responding well to it. She is even relaxing when she eats. She was just breathing in her food, now she will eat slowly and more relaxed. I am trying to work on me and her bonding. When we are walking she will watch my husband even if I am walking her. I have been taking her with me everywhere I go, even if it is a short trip to town. Just so we can get to know eachother. 

She also is more calm when people come over. I try to make her stay in the living room as people come into the house. She is GREAT at this!!! and she seems to love it. When I let her off her spot she is so happy that she stayed there!! I think I am starting to see who she is. I know it will take time, but I can see we as a family are greatly matched. 

Thanks for letting me ramble on for a bit, more updates to come!


----------



## Victorialands (Dec 2, 2008)

Faith's mommy said:


> once she settles in and starts misbehaving, you might wonder why you complained that she was so quiet!


LOL she has already figured out how to get ONTO my kitchen counters! I actually laughed when I saw this, it was hard to tell her no.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Sasha sounds like she's coming around nicely, except for the counter surfing Don't be surprised if she always looks a bit sad when she's at rest. Even when they seem to enjoy life in their new forever homes, some rescues appear never to forget the ugliness of their pasts; it shows on their faces.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sasha*

Sasha-I love her name. I also have a rescued Golden Ret. named Smooch. We rescued her when she was 16 mos. old and she is going to be 10 years old on Valentine's Day! We ADORE her and she adores us.

It does take some time for these dogs becausse of their bad experiences from before-being a stray, being deserted or being in a shleter, to come around.

When all of us are walking together, we also have a Male Samoyed, Snobear, Smooch still looks at my Hubby, probably because he is the ALPA Dog in our house.
That doesn't mean she doesn't love me as much.

Have you sat with her and petted her and talked to her. She probably would love that. Also, Smooch and I have OUR TIME together every night, 
I brush her while watching TV. Smooch loves to be brushed.


----------



## Victorialands (Dec 2, 2008)

Aw I love your couch picture, she looks so happy. Yes I do just sit with her. Actually everyone does, it must be the look in her eyes. I tell her all the time to stop worrying she isnt going anywhere she is hear forever. Most of my pics of her are with my family and they are always on the floor snuggling.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't know your circumstances, but if your dog is friendly with other dogs, I would try to create opportunities to socialize with the dog of someone you know. I have three Goldens and they are so good for each other. Have you thought about getting another dog? The description of your land seems ideal for dogs and you seem to be such a kind and compassionate person. Just a thought . . .


----------



## Victorialands (Dec 2, 2008)

I am open to getting another. I think I will have to wait alittle while and let my hubby settle into having one. My best friend has a dog and we visit eachother several times a week. I will introduce them soon, I have been stalling cause her dog is a Standard Poodle and can be alittle......... bouncy. Not all dogs like her, and I am hoping Sasha can play well with others cause all my friends have careers in dogs. So we are always doing something dog like. I guess I am scared to introduce her to others right aways for the frear she hates other dogs.


----------

